# Do you use a different moisturizer for day and night?



## lavender (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Olay All Day moisturizer with SPF 15....I have been using it for day and night use all this while. I just wondered if I should use something else for night...since I don't need SPF protection at night.

So what do you all use?


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

i just use one which is by boscia which i love!


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm currently using Esteelauder Hydra Complete Lotion and so far I really like it.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a 10% glycolic acid moisturisure for day and night. You suppose to use sunscreen and limit your sun exposure if using GA, I'm at home all day, so I'll just use the same one! :icon_chee


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 22, 2006)

Not anymore--usually. Ever since I started using DHC skincare,I use just "Rich Moisture,"a day cream, day &amp; night---with a few other things (exfoliants,Renova at night) as well.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

At night I use aloe vera and emu oil mixed together. During the day I wear my MAC Studio Moisture Fix unless i'm not wearing makeup like today and then I just don't use anything.


----------



## robertc (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a Day Cream &amp; a Night Cream.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Oil of Olay for sensitive skin in the am &amp; Weleda Skin Food at night.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Carita Visage Emulsion in the day.

And either Decleor Balm Essential or Ren Frankincense and Bosiwella cream at night.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, its better idea to save SPF only for a daytime and use spf free cream for nighttime.


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 22, 2006)

I use La Prairie cellular moisturiser during the day as it has a good SPF in it. At night, I use La Prairie skin caviar luxe cream. I like my day moisturiser to be light and have a good SPF in and at night my concern is replenishing my skin and keeping it moisturised. I also tend to use more of my daytime moisturiser to keep my skin in good condition and protect it from any sun damage and at night I only use a pea sized amount of my skin caviar because that is all I need.


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2006)

i use two, but not for day and night. i use one for the lower half of my face, and one for my eyes, nose and forehead. go figure!!:icon_roll


----------



## RoaryKennedy (Feb 23, 2006)

I just discovered Jergen's Natural Glow Facial Moisturizer--perfect, since my winter-white Minnesota skin needs a boost of color and I can't really use traditional full sunless tanners, since I tend to flake a lot. I use the Natural Glow at night, so it has time to sink in and since it does have a touch of that self-tanner smell! If I'm really dry, I will top off the moisturizer with DHC Olive Virgin Oil right before bed.

During the day, I like Aveeno's Radience light moisturizer, or like you, Oil of Olay. I also like Murad's Day Reform Cream--it gives me a nice matte finish without being too dry and eliminates the need for a separate primer. And I like the lotion that comes in the L'Oreal ReFinish Micro-D box set, but I don't think you can buy that separately.

Have a happy day!

Jen


----------



## Lindabear (Feb 23, 2006)

Nope, but im going to start soon, i use clinique dramatically diff moisturizing lotion for day and night.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2006)

at the moment with winter outside i use:

clinique mositurizer in the day and at night i use burts bees night creme.

summer the stuff changes a little bit.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 23, 2006)

AM - Strobe Cream

PM - MAC MoistureFeed


----------



## momma24 (Feb 23, 2006)

I use a day cream with spf 8 and a night cream


----------



## javariah (Feb 26, 2006)

I use the same morning and night. I'll probably start using a special night one as well as eye one as i get older and find i need to care for my skin some more.


----------



## hissycat (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been told it's okay to use SPF in your night moisturizer, but personally, I don't like the idea of it.

I use DHC olive leaf milk am and pm, but in the morning, I top it with DHC white sunscreen (very light and matte) and at night, I top it with a LITTLE extra virgin olive oil if needed.

If my skin gets extra dry, I'll use some DHC Baby Ceramide lotion. It's actually for babies, but it's thick and rich while also being non-greasy and fast absorbing, and obviously very good for delicate, sensitive skin (as it's for babies!).

I'm on the hunt for a good anti-aging eye treatment or cream.


----------



## pieced (Feb 26, 2006)

I was told that one should not use SPF at night times, cause it can clog pores, and while your skin is not that active in protecting itself from the sun at night, so a night cream is to suggest, since it usually contains skin repairing ingridents during the night. I use Dermalogical Sheer Mositure SPF 15 during day, and Oily of Olay during night...


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 26, 2006)

i moisturize my face every 3 days. it's one of the tips on this board, and my skin is just as healthy and can really breathe this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tourmaline (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, I use different moisturizer for day and night. For day, I got to use one that has SPF 15 or above (Paula's choice, and Neutrogena) and at night I use Paula's choice without the SPF and Shu Uemura eye cream.


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 28, 2006)

I use moisturiser with SPF30+ during the day and a different moisturiser for night.


----------



## Violet (Feb 28, 2006)

I use No7 Intelligent Balance Day and Night Fluids. I'm totally hooked on them and have been using them for over a year (or maybe two years...not sure). They're oil-free, fragrance-free, non-greasy but not too watery and just moisturise my skin perfectly. They're also under Â£10.


----------



## mummy (Feb 28, 2006)

I use a different cream at night cause I don't like to use one with an SPF like I use during the day. Believe it or not I've been using Curel Ultra healing lotion in the blue bottle on my face at night and my face feels so nice. On the bottle it does say you can use it on your face. It hasn't broken me out but I realy don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 3, 2006)

I just started using Emu Oil and at first was concerned about the fact that it is 'oil', hence the name. But I noticed it soaked right into my skin given about 10 mins. I then put on my Oil of Olay Hydrating Cream. I do this morning and night. However, the Oil of Olay Cream will end in the summer since my skin won't be anywhere near as dry as it is now.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 3, 2006)

I use a different moisturiser day and night. I like to use Liz Earle's products as they are very natural but still potent with active plant extracts. I love to use some of Liz's superbalm which is an essential oil and dot it over my face and neck,smooth over and then apply a cream over the top. Smells Devine!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

I use neutrogena visibly firm serum during the day because it's really light and soaks into my skin instantly. I have really oily skin so I only need something light during the day. At night I use olay complete on top of the serum, to give it extra moisturizing. Sometimes I also use biore oil control moisturizer during the day, if the serum isn't enough.


----------



## siamesekat (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope....I have horribly bad acne that has become into a constant 2-3 pimples lurking somewhere in addition to my constant source of pain (terrible facial acne scars) so naturally I haved tried almost everything under the sun that is OTC and so far, after having an allergic reaction to Neurtogena Healthy Skin with the SPF, I've decided to switched to the same OTC brand as my cleanser, Aveeno. I've been using Aveeno Clear Complexion day and night and my face is no longer red and puffy....and my pimples seem to be calming down, but then again maybe it's because I'm making my lazy self exercise some (increased blood circulation to the face?) eh...we'll see.


----------



## Poppsy (Mar 5, 2006)

*I change moisturizers depending on the season. It is winter &amp; cold here. I have no fear of the sun this time of year since I'm seldom exposed to it &amp; the rays aren't strong. During the day I have a choice of using Christian Dior's "HydrAction Deep Hydration Sorbet Creme", or Clinique's "Moisture Surge Extra Thirsty", or Avon's "Recharging Day SPF15" creme. I must say I love all 3, from the cheapest price to the highest. Only thing I hate about SPF cremes is they make you so damn greasy faced. At night depending on my mood I'll use the HydrAction creme, Moisture Surge, or Avon's Relaxing Night creme. When summer rolls around none of these cremes will do, I'll use a light oil free lotion for day &amp; 1 for night.*


----------



## Tesia (Mar 5, 2006)

i use olay complete for both day and night


----------



## Kaede (Mar 5, 2006)

:wassatt: Emu oil? Like oil from an emu? Could you please tell me what that is, and what the benefits are? Thanks!


----------



## Kaede (Mar 5, 2006)

Ugh, I hate how greasy SPF makes your face feel! I don't like them but when I use them (since I know I should) I like to use a seperate one at night to avoid that greasy feeling! On the other hand I don't really like having 2 seperate moisturizers...I guess it's a personal choice.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not Little_Lisa, but these

http://www.emuoilsource.com/

http://www.uniquelyemu.com/

may help you :icon_smil


----------



## Kaede (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, usually I use an SPF in the daytime (Eucerin SPF 30 Extra Protective or Clean&amp;Clear Morning Glow SPF 15) and a cream at night (Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream), but lately my skin has been so dry I've been using the Cetaphil day and night!


----------



## piyooster (Mar 5, 2006)

I use only 1...

I use Biotherm BioVitamin......It works ok for me even though it is for young skin which I do not have anymore..kekeke... :sdrop:

I know I should switch to another moisturze in summer though...


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 6, 2006)

No problems :icon_smil


----------



## korina981 (Sep 10, 2006)

I use the same thing day and night.... I use C.O. Bigelow Extra-Light Face Lotion with SPF15.

yes i wear sunscreen moisturizer to bed lol, just b/c i don't think i need a different one


----------



## han (Sep 10, 2006)

i use and like that too for morning/night


----------



## stormy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hope in a Jar for day and philosophy's replenishing night cream(more dense..)


----------



## iceboi (Sep 16, 2006)

I sometimes switch back and forth I use Carley's Daytime Lotion for both days or evenings but when my skin is really acting up for night time only I use either Emu oil, Aloe Vera Gel.

You actually need a good moisturizer or product to heal your skin while your asleep while the product is not pore clogging or too heavy for your face!


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 16, 2006)

That what is I use in the day --- please, please people, if are not using SPF in the day--consider adding it. Why have to fight aging in the future, when you can prevent alot of it now?

I'm acne prone and only need a light moisturizer at night -- Clean and Clear oil-free shine control has worked for me without breaking me out.

Not looking forward to colder weather and having to change moisturizers-risking breakouts from the wrong moisturizers.


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 16, 2006)

I use Estee Lauder sheer tint moisturizer w/ spf15 in the morning and their moisturizer w/o spf for combo skin at night.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! Great info in this thread! Thanks for sharing everyone! I don't have separate moisturizers ATM, but I plan on adding a night time moisturizer from the maker of my current day moisturizer very soon.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 17, 2006)

I use nivea soft intensive moisturiser in the day and EVOO on the night.


----------



## Becka (Sep 17, 2006)

I use Marcelle anti-wrinkle &amp; firming cream day &amp; night, I've always thought I should be using their night cream too. this thread has prompted me to go check out what Marcelle has again for night creams


----------



## macuphead (Sep 17, 2006)

no i use the same one. clinique is mean and nazi like about thier 3 step system, i am in skincare jail. i do as im told.


----------

